# Can we do something to stop people from bumping hundreds of messages in an evening?



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Based on new posters only being able to save so often, or needing more than 10 words, or SOMETHING?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

PBear said:


> Based on new posters only being able to save so often, or needing more than 10 words, or SOMETHING?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


More than 10 words, we'd lose Runs Like Dog! Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> More than 10 words, we'd lose Runs Like Dog! Ha ha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

We're working on it. Sorry for the trouble it is causing.


----------

